
Show HN: ProShot – The manual camera app you've been waiting for (iOS) - riseupgames
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/proshot/id924438909
======
riseupgames
Hi everyone, I'm the dev; looking for feedback and spreading the word about
this iOS release. There are many camera apps out there, but this is the only
one offering true DSLR-style control right at your finger tips.

(In case you were wondering, yep, this is the same ProShot from Windows Phone,
built from the ground-up for iOS :) It's free for now, comments and crit are
welcome. Enjoy!

------
razster
Installed on iPhone 4S.

Just like to say that this is a well made Camera app that I will more than
likely be using for a while, even if it goes paid, it is simple to use and
works well on my iPhone 4S.

I'll give it a good test once I have more time and provide a feature request.

Sample capture:
[http://i.imgur.com/F8fju0G.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/F8fju0G.jpg) Cheers

------
hilti
I've just downloaded it and it's great! Some suggestions:

    
    
      - manual focus control is a bit small to adjust
      - a black&white mode would be so great (e.g. my Leica DLUX 4 has such a great mode called "Dynamic B&W")
    

Keep up the good work!

~~~
riseupgames
Thank you!

1) I'll see about tweaking the hit size of the MF control 2) Yep, that's
definitely on my to-do list. No ETA on when it'll come (I am still learning
Apple's APIs), but it's something I do want to add :)

------
arisarnado
Hello :) I have just downloaded the app and it's great!

I have a small comment/request, though. Can you like rotate also the
text/captions to the current orientation even if Portrait Orientation lock is
on? Just like the native camera app.

Thanks a lot and more power. :)

~~~
riseupgames
Thank you for the feedback! D'oh, I forgot about rotation lock. I'll look into
it :)

